# A couple of wedding pics



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Me and my wife


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Another


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

robdog said:


> Me and my wife


 :bounce:

excellent!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

good stuff rob!!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice one rob!!... mate in that second pic u actually cracked a smile!! :bounce: nice one!!


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Congratulations!!!  wish you all the luck in the world!!


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

mate you look like a right mean sod .


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

WELL DONE M8


----------



## firemansam (Mar 8, 2005)

Congrats mate.


----------



## demon (Apr 23, 2003)

I know it was a while back now Rob, but my heartiest congratulations to you! 

You're a good lad and I hope things go well for you.


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Cheers Demon mate and thanks to the rest of ya for the kind words its appreciated.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> nice one rob!!... mate in that second pic u actually cracked a smile!! :bounce: nice one!!


Nice backhanded compliment........lol.

Your a lucky man Robdoggie. 

Now I have 2 more pics to photoshop............lol


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Congratulations on the big event.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

nice one rob, how tall are you aswell? you dwarf the other 2 in the second photo!


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Im about 6ft 1 mate. Im 20+ pounds hevier now aswell.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, small lad then!!!

bastard, wheres those androgens.....


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Good on you Rob, you've done well. Glad it all went well for you.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

congrats mate


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations Rob Dog! hope you enjoy your marriage mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, my favorite mod................

What happened to the lad in the second pick off to the left?

He aint smiling much...

Should have loosened him up with a few pints

Good photo's Robdoggie.

Those cottages seem kindof cool.

Did you stay there?

Man, I would love to visit the UK one day.......I think I would not want to come home.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol there houses hacks looks like my house aswell! lol


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

nice one robdoggie, the smile in the second one says it all mate.


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Nice Rob.You are ALLOWED to smile mate..


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Oh, my favorite mod................
> 
> What happened to the lad in the second pick off to the left?
> 
> ...


scott you would soon wont to some home when you meet some chav's like Carlos!!!!

(sorry for the hyjack rob )


----------



## OnePack (Jan 9, 2004)

congrats robdog.

i think i recognise the building in the second pic, oh yeah u are in cannock as well. (not the first cos it didnt show the side)


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats robdog



Deano1 said:


> scott you would soon wont to some home when you meet some chav's like Carlos!!!!


death to the chavs!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Deano1 said:


> scott you would soon wont to some home when you meet some chav's like Carlos!!!!
> 
> (sorry for the hyjack rob )


Would that be Chef de Carlos?.....................lol


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Congratulations rob.


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Those cottages seem kindof cool.
> 
> Did you stay there?
> 
> Man, I would love to visit the UK one day.......I think I would not want to come home.


Hacks - tell you what mate - we can do a straight swap - I must live 25mins from rob, you can live in Birmingham, I shall live in California.....fair?

Congrats Robdog, all the best.


----------

